#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Японский >  > > >  >  >  японские словари и переводчики онлайн

## Tresi

http://tangorin.com/ - удобный в использовании словарик на базе edict.
Имеет небольшой словарь классического японского: http://tangorin.com/classical/

----------


## Tresi

http://www.excite.co.jp/world/english/ - японско-английский, англо-японский, китайско-японский, японско-китайский, японско-корейский, корейско-японский переводчик
вполне адекватно переводит недлинные предложения, много лучше гугла или промта.

----------


## Tresi

русско-японский, японско-русский словарь онлайн http://www.yaku.ru/default.aspx
есть виртуальная японская клавиатура

----------


## Кимихиро

http://www.susi.ru/yarxi/ словарь иероглифов 

http://www.nihongo.aikidoka.ru/ примерно тоже что и яркси но как то попроще))

----------

Lanky (23.12.2012)

----------

